# 2004 28 foot Outback trailer, AC issue, Carrier Air V



## glennj3 (6 mo ago)

I sleep in my camper every night now for about 2 months. The last couple of nights when I turn the AC unit on with the remote it waited a minute or so before it came on. Last night the compressor never came on but the fan would run on Low Cool, nothing else. I unplugged the RV from power. Plugged it back in and the same thing. I also noticed that the inside lights were all dim. There must be a connection there. I have a one source for shore power 30 amp.
I unplugged the battery and left it alone. Going back out today and check the battery. Any other things I need to do? Advice is appreciated>
New member and owner for about a year, love the camper!


----------



## glennj3 (6 mo ago)

I am new to this forum and I don't know how fast someone responds but I tested my battery ( I bought it when I got the camper) more like 2 years, not as stated earlier. Time flies by so fast. 
First off I checked my outlet plug, its on an extension cord of appropriate size and length to work well. There was some sand on it from an old ant next. I cleaned that out and the unit started working. It now begins the compressor after just about 5 seconds.
Next the batter reads 9.54 volts. The battery charger also reads 9.54 volts not connected to the battery. I have put the battery on a slow charge and immediately the battery reads over 12 volts off the charger.
Is this normal for the RV battery charger to charge at 9.54 volts? That might prevent the battery from over charging but it will not keep it charged correctly.
Thanks.


----------



## glennj3 (6 mo ago)

I guess I will just reply to myself if anyone is interested. I bought a new battery. Everything is working well for now.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

If it's below 12.0 volts it's essentially dead. When fully charged it should be at 13.2 volts. Either your battery is really discharged, has a dead cell or two or both discharged and dead cells. Be sure to check the water. If it's really low it may have been overcharged. If only a cell or two are really low, that indicates cell shorts.


----------



## glennj3 (6 mo ago)

I don’t have any books that came with the new camper. I don’t believe the battery charger is working. Can someone refer me to where it’s located on the 2004 Outback trailer?


----------



## Floridabaked57 (Sep 1, 2021)

glennj3 said:


> I don’t have any books that came with the new camper. I don’t believe the battery charger is working. Can someone refer me to where it’s located on the 2004 Outback trailer?


Hi Glen. You probably have found your answers by now, and I am not the most knowledgeable by far but Keystone has manuals on their website, very generic but might give you some info. The converter manufacturer might have info on their site as well. Mine is kind of below the refrigerator. This is a 2006 Outback 28KRS. There is another board, Keystone RV Forums you can search. Lots of good info on both. If you find any others let me know. I figured Keystone would have a Classics group or section like the Classic Winnebago group I was in but so far no luck finding one.


----------



## glennj3 (6 mo ago)

Floridabaked57 said:


> Hi Glen. You probably have found your answers by now, and I am not the most knowledgeable by far but Keystone has manuals on their website, very generic but might give you some info. The converter manufacturer might have info on their site as well. Mine is kind of below the refrigerator. This is a 2006 Outback 28KRS. There is another board, Keystone RV Forums you can search. Lots of good info on both. If you find any others let me know. I figured Keystone would have a Classics group or section like the Classic Winnebago group I was in but so far no luck finding one.
> View attachment 32267


Thank you. I replaced the transformer and all is good. I think the fan stopped working, got too hot.
Thank you!


----------

